# europas anglerboard nr.1



## Pete (29. April 2004)

leute...vielleicht sinds jetzt noch 48 stunden, und dann dürften wirs auch zahlenmäßig geschafft haben....das, was wir lt. google und anderer statistiken schon eine ganze weile sind, kann dann auch ganz offiziell gesagt werden: das ab ist nicht nur das größte deutschsprachige forum, sondern auch im europäischen maßstab die nummer eins...
dazu den machern und allen membern ein riesen dankeschön und  #r 

ich bin stolz, bei euch dabei zu sein!!!

(www.anglersnet.co.uk 4963 member ..... www.anglerboard.de 4933 member stand 29.04.04   6.35 uhr)


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. April 2004)

*AW: europas anglerboard nr.1*

Nicht schlecht Herr Specht)
Wenn man sich überlegt, dass da ein deutschsprachiges Forum sogar Foren im "Mutterland des Angelns (nicht nur des Fussballs)" überholt.
Wenns nur auch im Fussball so wäre, dann hätte man die gestrige Schmach nicht erleiden müssen.
Bei den Beiträgen sind wir übrigends schon besser)


----------



## Nick_A (29. April 2004)

*AW: europas anglerboard nr.1*

Uiuiui, das ist schon eine klasse Nachricht/Info, Pete !!! #6 #6 #6

Auch für mich ist und bleibt das AB das "Angelforum" Nr. 1 ... sooo viele Member, Themen, Sachgebiete, Postings und Infos über praktisch alle Bereiche des Angelns (und auch noch von weiteren "Randthemen") dürften ebenfalls EINMALIG IM I-NET sein !!! :q :m

Das AB ist ein echtes "ALLROUND-FORUM" in dem die Member sich untereinander unglaublich schnell, präzise und allumfassend helfen! 



Was ich aber bisher noch nicht wusste...dass Citroen Werbung im AB schaltet ***LACH***  :q

Liebe Grüsse an alle Mit-ABler !!!
Robert


----------



## Angel-Ralle (29. April 2004)

*AW: europas anglerboard nr.1*

feinchen in dieser community!

@thomas: Welche Schmach #c  Hast Du gestern einen großen Fisch vergeigt? (*gröhl+; *johl*)

Petri & all times tight lines #h


----------



## ollidi (29. April 2004)

*AW: europas anglerboard nr.1*

Alle Achtung!!!
Aber das AB ist nicht nur das Größte, sondern auch das Beste. :m
Was natürlich in erster Linie an den Machern, den Mods und natürlich den Membern liegt.


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. April 2004)

*AW: europas anglerboard nr.1*



> @thomas: Welche Schmach



Naja, das Anglerboard heisst Anglerboard und nicht ANGELboard, weils es um alles geht was Angler interessiert und nicht nur ums Angeln alleine.

Und ich gebe zu, auch Fussball interssiert mich.
Und das gestern gegen Rumänien ist doch mit Schmach noch milde betitelt. 

Davon ab, meine Versuche Grossbarsche zu fangen sind auch eine Schmach. Es sei denn, man hält einen 25 cm Barsch oder Döbel in allen Grössen für einen "Grossbarsch":-((

@ olli:


> Was natürlich in erster Linie an den Machern, den Mods und natürlich den Membern liegt.


Prinzipiell hast Du recht, nur ist die Reihenfolge klar falsch:
Die Member müssen an erster Stelle stehen!

Denn "Macher" und Mods und deren Arbeit braucht es ja ohne aktive Member nicht.


----------



## wildbootsman (29. April 2004)

*AW: europas anglerboard nr.1*

Da war die Gemeinde der Angler wirklich fleißig und die Macher haben etwas wirklich gutes geschaffen. Das Anglerboard gibt meinen Interessen Ageln und Wassersport den letten Kick, da ich zur Zeit keinen besseren weg sehe neue Informationen zu finden und Dinge zu diskutieren.
Ich bin noch in einigen Programmiererboards zu Hause, aber die kommen bei weitem nicht an das Anglerboard heran.

Wildi


----------



## rob (29. April 2004)

*AW: europas anglerboard nr.1*

super ,das ist eine schöne mitteilung!!!da können wir ruhig stolz auf uns alle sein.ihr seit spitze:m


----------



## Fischbox (29. April 2004)

*AW: europas anglerboard nr.1*

Moin#h!!
Jau, das ist schon ein toller Erfolg, auf den wir alle stolz sein dürfen :z  :z , aber mir ist es ehrlich gesagt absolut schwanzegal ob wir die Nr. 1 oder nur die Nr. 22 sind. Wichtig ist für mich, das die ganze Sache nicht zu kommerziell wird und die freundliche und familiäre Atmosphäre erhalten bleibt. Ist diese Zielsetzung langfristig nicht zu schaffen, dann würde mir das Board nur noch als Infoquelle dienen, an der ich mich nicht aktiv beteiligen würde.
Hoffentlich bleibt der jetzige Zustand noch lange erhalten: #6


----------



## Tiffy (29. April 2004)

*AW: europas anglerboard nr.1*

Dem kann ich nur zustimmen Fischbox #6


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. April 2004)

*AW: europas anglerboard nr.1*



> freundliche und familiäre Atmosphäre erhalten bleibt


Das liegt ja einzig und alleine an den Membern)))


> Hoffentlich bleibt der jetzige Zustand noch lange erhalten


Hoffentlich nicht, denn es gibt immer was besser zu machen))


----------



## ollidi (29. April 2004)

*AW: europas anglerboard nr.1*



			
				Thomas9904 schrieb:
			
		

> @Olli:
> 
> Prinzipiell hast Du recht, nur ist die Reihenfolge klar falsch:
> Die Member müssen an erster Stelle stehen!
> ...




Ok. Auf die Reihenfolge habe ich nicht bewußt geachtet. War nur so runtergeschrieben. :m


----------



## ralle (29. April 2004)

*AW: europas anglerboard nr.1*

#r   Hut ab und weiter so !    #r


----------



## wodibo (29. April 2004)

*AW: europas anglerboard nr.1*

Ich bin jetzt etwas mehr als 3 Jahre und dabei und kann nur den Hut ziehen  #r 

Das einzigste Forum im Web in dem ich mich zu Hause fühle - Danke an alle dafür #6


----------



## bine (29. April 2004)

*AW: europas anglerboard nr.1*

@wodi
da kann ich dir nur zustimmen!! Ich bin auch begeistert!!!!!!
Ein grosser Dank natürlich an unsern Dok mit besserer Hälfte und an alle anderen Mods!!!!


----------



## Hummer (29. April 2004)

*AW: europas anglerboard nr.1*

Vielleicht sollte ich meine Mitgliedschaft im anglersnet bei Elton (der englische Dok ) löschen lassen, damit wir sie noch schneller überholen. Aber bei diesem rasanten Zuwachs, den das AB zu verzeichnen hat, würde uns das nur einen Vorsprung von ein paar Minuten bringen. :q

Petri

Hummer


----------



## leguan8 (29. April 2004)

*AW: europas anglerboard nr.1*

Ich bin seit gut 1 1/5 Jahren hier im Board unfd fühlte mich von Anfang an sehr wohl. Ich finde die starke gemeinschaft hier einfach Super.

Dem Gründer ein dickes danke schön für "das zweite zuhause".


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (29. April 2004)

*AW: europas anglerboard nr.1*

Ich auch danke sagen will.  #r 
Ich bin ja mit von Anfang an dabei und habe schon eine Menge Boardies persönlich kennen gelernt auf den vielen Treffen wo ich schon war. Ich kann sagen wir sind eine ganz dolle Gemeinschaft und ich glaube nicht das das einmal kaputt gehen wird. Auch wenn es hin und wieder ein paar Stenkerköppe gibt.


----------



## Franz_16 (29. April 2004)

*AW: europas anglerboard nr.1*

Am meisten fasziniert mich immer wieder, dass ich ohne das AB jede Menge Super Typen niemals kennengelernt hätte !


----------



## rob (29. April 2004)

*AW: europas anglerboard nr.1*

ja das stimmt,das is echt das beste daran.
wenn ich bedenke das ich seit meiner kindheit alleine gefischt habe und jetzt plötzlich hab ich schon so viel nette und interessante leute persönlich kennen gelernt.
mittlerweile sitz ich nicht mehr unbedingt einsam am wasser sondern mit freaks wie ich
auch die gemeinsamen reisen und treffen....a wahnsinn...es lebe das ab und seine kinder
wie ich neu hier war hab ich auch immer die deutschen boardies beneidet die sich regelmässig zum gemeinsamen fischen getroffen haben..bin ja so weit weg:c
aber jetzt ist alles anders und die österreicher haben sich hier gefunden...rob nicht mehr alleine beim fischen:m
für die vielen neuen freunde und bekanntschaften in ganz europa die ich gewonnen habe bin ich wirklich sehr sehr dankbar!!!!!!!!!!!!!AB meine zweite familie#h#h#h :z  :z


----------



## Dorsch1 (29. April 2004)

*AW: europas anglerboard nr.1*

Ich bin einfach nur Stolz darauf dabei sein zu dürfen.

Auch ich habe hier in den knapp 3 Jahren die ich dabei bin, unzählige Member persönlich kennen gelernt und viele Freunde gefunden.

War mit vielen gemeinsam schon mehrmals in Norwegen,unsere Boardtreffen und auch private Treffen mit Boardies sind bei mir nicht mehr weg zu denken.
Selbst eine Sylvesterfeete in Wien ist durch das Board zu stande gekommen.

Also echt schon wie ne zweite Familie. :m 

Danke hier nochmal ganz besonders unserem Dok, der dies alles ermöglicht hat. #r 

Jungs...Ihr alle seid Spitze. #6


----------



## rob (29. April 2004)

*AW: europas anglerboard nr.1*



			
				Dorsch1 schrieb:
			
		

> Selbst eine Sylvesterfeete in Wien ist durch das Board zu stande gekommen.



du nächstes jahr silvester in wien wieder fix,gell :z  :m 
das nächstemal werd ich das so arrangieren das du nicht neben mir im bett schlafen musst sondern bei einer deiner mittlerweile so zahlreichen weiblichen wiener verehrerinnen:q  :q   #4  #6


----------



## rob (29. April 2004)

*AW: europas anglerboard nr.1*

ach ja...und natürlich ich nicht mit dir im bett schlafen muss sondern bei einer meiner zahlreichen wiener verehrerinnen.....ihr habt mir die tour versaut letztens...lach...:m:m


----------



## Dorsch1 (29. April 2004)

*AW: europas anglerboard nr.1*

abgemacht rob...alter Banause. :m 

Bin mit Sicherheit wieder so verrückt und fahre mal kurz zu Sylvester nach Wien und schau mal was die Madels so treiben.Hoffe mir ist keine untreu geworden.


----------



## wodibo (29. April 2004)

*AW: europas anglerboard nr.1*

wodi auch wieder wiener madl will  :z  :l  #y


----------



## Dorsch1 (29. April 2004)

*AW: europas anglerboard nr.1*



			
				wodibo schrieb:
			
		

> wodi auch wieder wiener madl will  :z  :l  #y



Die eine war aber doch schon sooo alt und vertrocknet.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 828 (29. April 2004)

*AW: europas anglerboard nr.1*

Ich bin nun von fast ziemlich am Anfang an dabei. Habe in dieser Zeit auch so manchen Sturm hier im Board miterlebt. Aber was hier in doch so kurzer Zeit geschaffen worde ist aller Ehren wert.  #r  #r  #6  #6 

Abgerundet wird das ganze durch diverse Treffen die von dem Membern oder aber vom AB-Team selber veranstalltet werden.  :m  :m  :z  :z 
Ich bin jedenfalls froh ein Teil dieser ganzen Geschichte hier zu sein.


----------



## Karstein (30. April 2004)

*AW: europas anglerboard nr.1*

@ Pete: sach bloß, das ist Deine beklebte Karre??? Wie schnell bist du eigentlich in der Umsetzung von Grafik-Layouts, hmm???

Ist schon beachtlich, das alles hier - ohne solche Kompetenz im Netzauftritt (danke Martin) und die notwendige Vermarktung (danke Thomas) wäre es hundertpro nie so weit gekommen!

Ich bemühe mich jedenfalls, auch künftig den Info-Fluss aufrecht zu erhalten! ;o)))

Toitoi weiterhin

Karsten


----------



## rob (30. April 2004)

*AW: europas anglerboard nr.1*

und am leiwandsten(schönsten) für mich ist das ich jetzt meine erlebnisse und fänge einer gemeinschaft erzählen kann.früher hab ich wenn etwas aufregendes passiert ist, es maximal meinen freunden oder verwanten wissen lassen....die dann das meisstens mit einem emotionslosen "toll" quitiert haben
ihr versteht mich wenigstens:m

du wodi is eh kloar dast a kummst!!!!ich glaub micha meint mit vertrocknet mich
überhaupt....vielleicht sollten wir in wien ein abPartySilvesterTreffen veranstallten :z   
wenn ich diesesmal mit 30 freaks auftauche stept sicher der bär
die hauen sich bestimmt ab und werden durch euch voll partymotiviert!
wahrscheinlich generiert ihr mit der aktion einen neuen fetisch bei den dirndeln.
o-ton dirndeln:
pffffau schau ein deutscher anglerboardie,ur geil und voll exotisch:k ...ich werd grad so scharf

ob ich dann noch was reiss bei den wiener mädels is fraglich...lach#h


----------



## arno (30. April 2004)

*AW: europas anglerboard nr.1*

Moin!
Klasse, da kann mun nur sagen:
Hier läuft es wohl richtig!!!
 #r  #r  #r 
 #:  #:  #: 
 #6  #6  #6 
Das sollte doch ne Feier werd sein!!!
 #2  #2  #2


----------



## Achim_68 (30. April 2004)

*AW: europas anglerboard nr.1*

Tolle Nachricht, das ist ja echt der Hammer!!! Wie schön, dass ich mich an Petes Aufkleberaktion beteiligt habe und mir auch einen hab machen lassen!!! Ich bin jetzt auch schon mehrmals drauf angesprochen worden ..........



			
				Nick_A schrieb:
			
		

> Was ich aber bisher noch nicht wusste...dass Citroen Werbung im AB schaltet ***LACH***  :q



Also bei mir ist es Renault.............kräatööördotmobiel


----------



## Achim_68 (30. April 2004)

*AW: europas anglerboard nr.1*

.....ach so, ganz vergessen:

Ein grosses *Dankeschön* an alle Boardies  - für Euren tollen Einsatz und Eure Kreativität!!! Ihr macht das Board zu dem was es ist!!!!!


----------



## nikmark (30. April 2004)

*AW: europas anglerboard nr.1*

Nikmark auch stolz sein auf Board  #r  #r  #r 
aaaaber wir dürfen auch die Insela...n , äh unsere Freunde jenseits des Kanals    nicht vergessen. Die haben zur Zeit (30.04.04 / 10:38) schon wieder zugelegt: 4976 Member !
Aber das schaffen wir lässig  #6  #6 

Nikmark


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. April 2004)

*AW: europas anglerboard nr.1*

Is doch wurscht, auch die englischsprachigen Angler brauchen ja ein Forum.
Und beide grossen Foren zusammen sind eh "unschlagbar")


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. Mai 2004)

*AW: europas anglerboard nr.1*

Nu isses soweit: Jetzt haben wir die Jungs von der Insel überholt))

Das Anglerboard ist Europas grösstes Forum für Angler)

Jetzt hat das AB nicht nur mehr Beiträge sondern auch mehr Mitglieder)

(www.anglersnet.co.uk 4980 member ..... www.anglerboard.de 4986 member stand 03.05  6.15 uhr)


----------



## Pete (3. Mai 2004)

*AW: europas anglerboard nr.1*

tööötöööttööööötääää....jau, nu isses soweit...und noch ein ereignis scheint für heute (abend) anzustehen...unser 5000. member wird sich wohl noch heute ein stelldichein geben...hol mal deinen wettthread "5000" schon raus, thomas...


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. Mai 2004)

*AW: europas anglerboard nr.1*

Heute oder morgen, man wird sehen)


----------



## schlot (3. Mai 2004)

*AW: europas anglerboard nr.1*

Super Sache!!!
Sagt mal seit ihr aus dem Bett gefallen oder was!


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. Mai 2004)

*AW: europas anglerboard nr.1*

(Auch gerade) als Angler solltest Du doch wissen:
Der frühe Vogel fängt den Wurm (bzw. der frühe Angler den Fisch)


----------



## wildbootsman (3. Mai 2004)

*AW: europas anglerboard nr.1*

Ne,
the early bird catch the cat in the morning...


----------



## Franky (3. Mai 2004)

*AW: europas anglerboard nr.1*

... and will be eaten up... 

Coole Sache das!!!


----------



## dirk an (9. Mai 2004)

*AW: europas anglerboard nr.1*

Ich gratuliere euch ganz herzlich dazu.  #6


----------

